# HELP... Dressage stallion needs to be chosen for my mare



## eventer07 (28 June 2010)

Hello all,

Please help. My Cleveland Bay x TB dun mare foaled this weekend (2nd foal) and I need to choose a dressage stallion pronto to hopefully get her in foal with over her next 2 cycles this year!!

The mare is best a jumping, although achieves around 70% at Novice level, nice correct paces, but is nothing flashy. 

I have only bred event horses up until now... however, this pregnancy is being financed by my partner and he would like a dressage horse to produce. 
I have never been particularly knowledgeable about pure dressage. 
Stud fee limit is £1000, but would prefer to be below this!

This mare can be quite busy and fizzy, so something to compliment (tone down) this would be good, although I guess you need some exuberance and energy for it to be any good!

The mare is 16.1hh, and we would like to breed something to exceed her height ideally. 

Any help would be fabulous!! Thanks, Sarah & James!


----------



## eventer07 (28 June 2010)

Forgot to say.... temperament is of utmost importance!!! I need the baby to be well behaved and trainable as my others have been!! Thanks


----------



## Maesfen (28 June 2010)

Valour R!  Belongs to Taylored Equestrian on here and he has a temperament to die for.  There are pic's further down the page from her about Flora, by him out of my mare or have a look at her website http://tayloredequestrian.co.uk/stallions_at_stud.htm


----------



## Tempi (28 June 2010)

What size are you after breeding? And what sort of bone etc is the mare, conformational faults etc? 

Its hard to say without seeing a picture of the mare.

I have a stunning 2yr old i bred from my medium level dressage mare who is by Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) - he has the most beautiful light movement and points his toes, he really is lovely.  My mare is 16'1 and he wil make minimum 17'1 as hes around 16hh at the moment 

My mare is now back in foal to SAMGirls stallion called Vince who is Gribaldi x Hofnar.  He is slightly bigger boned than Johnson as I wanted a chunkier dressage horse this time round! 

SAMGirl also has a stunning stallion called Sir Frederic


----------



## eventrider23 (28 June 2010)

Having seen video of him I would HAVE to second Sir Frederic but if your limit is £1000 you can afford to look to more proven stallions and so could look at the likes of:

*Denario* - http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=95&L=0

*Floriscount* - http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=35&L=0

Otherwise, UK based I would also second Valeur R, then there is also Showmaker or Uthopia - http://www.uthopiastallion.com/


----------



## eventer07 (28 June 2010)

Tempi said:



			What size are you after breeding? And what sort of bone etc is the mare, conformational faults etc? 

Its hard to say without seeing a picture of the mare.

I have a stunning 2yr old i bred from my medium level dressage mare who is by Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) - he has the most beautiful light movement and points his toes, he really is lovely.  My mare is 16'1 and he wil make minimum 17'1 as hes around 16hh at the moment 

My mare is now back in foal to SAMGirls stallion called Vince who is Gribaldi x Hofnar.  He is slightly bigger boned than Johnson as I wanted a chunkier dressage horse this time round! 

SAMGirl also has a stunning stallion called Sir Frederic
		
Click to expand...

 Hi there, the mare is 16.1hh and would like to breed something 16.2hh+ at least. 

She has fantastic conformation (I competed her in Working Hunter up to County level and qualified and competed this mare a HOYS, so great conformation) so nothing to work on there. She is short coupled and has good bone. 
I will try and work out how to put a pic of her up. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I will look them all up and study them!! x


----------



## eventer07 (28 June 2010)

This is the mare in question!!! (If I've got the images to work and show up!)


----------



## Tempi (28 June 2010)

I think Johnson would compliment her really nicely:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn_q5JppNcg&feature=related


----------



## Holly831 (28 June 2010)

Have you looked at Millenium? Would add height, superb temprement etc, stand at Hobgoblins.

http://www.hobgoblins-stud.com/millenium.htm

Think everyone on here that has youngsters by him are really pleased - me included


----------



## stolensilver (28 June 2010)

If temperament and movement are essential I'd suggest you try Rhondeo. He's the sweetest stallion, incredibly trainable, on the pathway for the 2012 Olympics and has enormous gaits. He's well within your £1000 limit too and he lives in the UK so you can go and see him in person if you want to. He lives in Sussex.

Another one who has a great record for producing talented, easy offspring is Sambertino. He himself is a big softie. His stable name of Bertie Bubble suits him to a T! But he's got offspring competing at GP in dressage, in the paralympics, on the Olympic pathway (Tamberonie) and also out eventing. Well worth looking at, he lives near Cambridge.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 June 2010)

If you want to go for something really proven and producing offspring of incredible quality, Breitling W would be a stunning choice. And he'd be perfect too, temperament-wise! 

Otherwise, I'd second Sir Frederic 

I don't think being based in the UK should be a discriminating factor as you can easily go to Germany and back in one day and it would probably cost you less than travelling across the UK


----------



## winslow (28 June 2010)

I would second hobgoblins stud and millenium really fabulous temperament unfortunately i didnt use him as i had ordered from germany. The stallion i used on my mare was Bjorsells Briar fantastic temperament and really stamps his mark.


----------



## whizzica (28 June 2010)

Holly831 said:



			Have you looked at Millenium? Would add height, superb temprement etc, stand at Hobgoblins.

http://www.hobgoblins-stud.com/millenium.htm

Think everyone on here that has youngsters by him are really pleased - me included 

Click to expand...


Ditto the above - I also have a Millenium yearling and am really pleased with everything about him xx


----------



## Lgd (28 June 2010)

I'm biased as I have two by him but for movement and temperament Mooiman (KWPN). He has proven offspring - one of his first foals is now GP level in Netherlands.

http://www.holdenfolddressage.co.uk/mooiman.html

He is only 16.2hh but out of a 16hh mare my filly is looking to exceed her dam in height and the new colt is probably going to top both of his parents.

The pregnant bay is the mare - she competed to Inter I level
Chestnut running loose and stood up in hand is the filly. (ridden chestnut is her 29yo Uncle!)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=173706&id=673237977&l=84a3816ee6

First two pics are Daddy, rest are this year's colt, few brand new, rest 18 hrs old bar the last two in the field at three days old.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=177329&id=673237977&l=d6dbed1aca


----------



## Fahrenheit (28 June 2010)

She is very similar looking to my buckskin mare who is infoal to Treliver Decanter 

I would say either use Treliver Decanter if you want a UK based stallion (plus he is also a single dilute  ) or Sandreo for a european based stallion, I have a Sandreo 4yo and he is a delight to train and have heard the same from other people about theirs too.


----------



## emlybob (28 June 2010)

Wolkenderry is a cracking stallion with a super temperament.  I have scanned my mare in foal to him.  He has amazingly elastic hocks and super uphill movement.  Jacke that owns him is really really helpful, but not sure if she has any nominations left for him

www.wolkenderry.co.uk

His breeding is exceptional


----------



## lozziehumphreys (28 June 2010)

I have just welcomed a chestnut filly by Treliver Decanter and she is an absolute poppet  One of my girls has also been covered by Wolkenderry, a beautiful horse with a fantastic temperament.
I would also like to highly recommend Rhondeo. Not only are his bloodlines phenomenal (Rotspon x Brentano) but he is without doubt one of the loveliest horses I have ever met. I have also known a few of his youngsters, all of whom have been very easy to deal with in all respects. I am currently waiting with bated breath to see if my mare is in foal to him...


----------



## Forgetmenot (28 June 2010)

I have youngsters (yearlings to 4 year olds) by Irco Lhee and Libro. They are really easy and trainable. Both stallions have sired top quality youngstock who have excelled in all disciplines.


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (29 June 2010)

I saw Keystone Rhondeo competing at Patchetts yesterday, and thought he did a lovely relaxed test - he is a fantastic horse with super paces.

My own boy, Adonnis (Gribaldi x Mondriaan), is far from proven in terms of offspring - his first babies are only 2 months old! But he is a very trainable chap with a lovely temperament - I compete him myself (and would consider myself an amateur) and we have qualified for regionals at Prelim and Novice this year. 

Are you looking for a more 'modern type' stallion, or something with a bit more bone? How tall a horse are you hoping to produce?


----------



## Holly831 (29 June 2010)

I really like the look of your boy sarahhelen1977 and must confess am looking at him as a serious contender for one of my mares for next season

Is it OK to ask that you post pics of his youngsters throughout this year? (or is that breaking the rules)


----------



## volatis (29 June 2010)

Keytone Rhondeo has to be one of the best young stallions in the UK. Not sure he will add much size to your mare though. 
Showmaker would add size and has super bone and a fabulous temperament. 

Echo Fredo Beutlin suggetion of Brietling, dont get a much better dressage produciton record than him and i can totally vouch for his easy attitude to life, but he might be over your bugget


----------



## shirleyno2 (29 June 2010)

I've seen Millenium, Wolkenderry and Decanter at stallion parades, all showed themselves beautifully in movement and temperament. or I have a jumping stallion with superb dressage movement - Caretino Glory, please feel free to pm me if you would like more details!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (29 June 2010)

I second Mooiman I saw him at Myerscough and thought he looked stunning.
Also love Santo Hit but expensive.


----------



## ESH_Jess (30 June 2010)

FanyDuChamp said:



			I second Mooiman I saw him at Myerscough and thought he looked stunning.
Also love Santo Hit but expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Are you confusing Santo Hit with his father Sandro Hit?  Santo Hit stands for £500 http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_22186.html


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 June 2010)

Volatis I think Breitling is only £1000!


----------



## eventer07 (30 June 2010)

WOW!!!!! Thanks everyone, can;t believe the FAB response to my cry for help!!! I will check them all out!
Thanks again! x


----------



## DressageFjordNorman (5 July 2010)

I know a few good quality dressage stallions that produce really good moving foals.

Amazing Star is a stallion that carries the famous Flemmingh and Ferro blood. He is young and very promissing. His foals all have a very flashy trots and a lovely uphill canter.
His stud fee is &#8364;850,-.






Another stallion is Andretti.
Special D x Sandro Hit x Eklatant
Very nice paces and really flashy, produces really good potential dressage horses.
His stud fee is &#8364;900,-












Zizi-Top is one of the best producing champion foals sire in Holland at the moment!
His stud fee is &#8364;900,- and his foals are beautiful!


----------

